# GUYS!What type of guy is he and what is he waiting for ?



## angellocsin84 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi ! 

I met this certain guy(first week of this month) from a friend's friend over at the bar and we talked and then i got a lil bit tipsy. He seemed to be nice as he would be listening to my problems about my life or whatever i was talkin about. Then we end up kissin inside the bar torrid..only that nothin more. 

Anyway, next day he emailed me sayin' he a good night last nite and thankin me for such a good nite. We started to exchange emails and started chattin almost every nite. Then, after a week we talked about seeing each other again and we dined at some casual restaurant,drink a few glasses of liquor and kissed torrid again before i went home. I told him what if id go to his flat and stay there for the night and he said oh not tonite cuz i have to be early tom .. I know he has to be early though cuz of some sports thing. anyway, i went home so nothin happened. Then next day he would email me again like 3 or 4x a day and chat online every nite. He said he likes me a lot and that im pretty and itll be like a dream to be with me. 
anyway, we met again today just hang out and kissed and now touchin each others private parts.. I told him i can go to his place tonite or to a hotel somewhere. He said hes tired today cuz he went out last nite til morning ..i know he did and i know its true cuz he has been emailing and told me about it. I know he lives alone as well. He said maybe we can do it next week or the next week. 
what im saying is that how come he still doesnt wanna be intimate with me ? I kept on suggesting it but he would resist.he said he wants to take it slow and he said he wants to take it one step at a time. what kind of guy is he ? he is on his 30s and so am i. advise or comment pls. 
He has a hot body by the way. 

P.S. I also asked why does he like me and he answered because youre beautiful,nice, and fun to be with.

well one of the reason id like to be intimate cuz im attracted to him too. I was even the one who took his hand and put on my private parts and i touched him there as well i even saw it.. i know it sound like i am so desperate for sex or something.But i was thinkin who cares we are mature people so whats the point of not doin it. 
Now i feel embarrased and ashamed for my actions. i guess i have to email him and apologize for being so aggressive. Im not like this all the time with guys and i always had serious relationships in my previous rels. Actually Id like to play Hard to get but now that im on my early 30s ive been thinkin ..what the heck.. im just being frank here so pls. understand and comment anything u want to comment.thx


----------



## steelcurtain (Aug 25, 2007)

Ahh the ol playing hard to get trick it works every time  Umm not sure why this guy isn't ready to go "all the way may" maybe he really does want to take it slow. He could have just came out of a serious relationship and isnt ready for the next step, or he could just be a genuine guy who respects you enough to wait until the time is right. Im sure if he feels the same way about you it is only a matter of time before you and him are rolling around in the sheets :smthumbup:


----------

